# Beautiful Billie (Ongoing Picture Thread)



## CattFitz (May 11, 2021)

My approximately 3 month old Budgie, she is very smart, and stubborn Already! She is so beautiful and I love her 😍


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Billie is gorgeous! I'm going to make this thread into an "Ongoing" Picture Thread.
When you want to post additional pictures of Billie, simply post them into this thread.
That way, all the pictures you share will be in one place - easy to find.*


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Billie is such a beautiful color!


----------

